# Any Armagnac drinkers, here?



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

A good friend of mine really likes cognac/brandy, but goes nuts for Armagnac. I decided I had to find out what all the fuss was about, so I picked up a bottle. This way, I can taste the stuff, and I'll have a bottle on hand when he comes over.

So I found this at the local package store and brought it home. Fairly inexpensive at under $30 bottle.










I tasted it and found it pretty enjoyable, if a little sweet. I don't like sweet drinks, as I had a bad experience with butterscotch rum. Ew!

So- any armagnac drinkers here? What do you like? Is it all sweet, or is this bottle different than a 'typical' armagnac?


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

COOL! Never heard of the stuff... 

I'm not a sweet drinker either, but I like sweet stuff with cigars... its' like the only time... 

I'll be back here for more info from the BOTL crew!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, Armagnac is like cognac but made in German? I can't honestly say I've tasted any before, but I do love a good glass of Remy. 

How would you compare it to cognac? (If you've tried any)


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Armagnac is like cognac but made in German? I can't honestly say I've tasted any before, but I do love a good glass of Remy.
> 
> How would you compare it to cognac? (If you've tried any)


Armagnac is like cognac (actually, it basically IS cognac), except it has more flavor. Cognac is too smooth for me. It's like drinking flavored water instead of tea. Sure there's SOME taste there, but you have to really look for it.

If I drank cognac with a cigar, I don't think I'd even be able to detect any flavor in cognac. Armagnac, on the other hand (which is also made in France), I could at least still taste.

Of course, any reference to armagnac on my part is strictly pertaining to this one bottle, as it is the only armagnac I've ever tasted.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Armagnac is like cognac but made in German? I can't honestly say I've tasted any before, but I do love a good glass of Remy.
> 
> How would you compare it to cognac? (If you've tried any)


Armagnac is like Brandy except it is made in the Armagnac region the same way Cognac is made in the Cognac region (both are in France BTW). Armagnac is traditionally single distilled instead of double-distilled as is common for most brandies and cognacs. I think Armagnac traditionally uses oak from a nearby forest to make casks to age their stuff in to make it more unique.

Armagnac is usually more robust than cognac and needs more aging time. In summation, young armagnac tastes harsh but older ones age very well and develop significant complexity. Armagnac is not cognac and cannot attain the silkiness that cognac has. It does have its own charms though if you like a more robust drink. I haven't had that much, but if I was going to get into brandy, I would be buying armagnac.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jwise said:


> If I drank cognac with a cigar, I don't think I'd even be able to detect any flavor in cognac. Armagnac, on the other hand (which is also made in France), I could at least still taste.


I agree with this observation jwise. :tu


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Armagnac is like Brandy except it is made in the Armagnac region the same way Cognac is made in the Cognac region (both are in France BTW). Armagnac is traditionally single distilled instead of double-distilled as is common for most brandies and cognacs. I think Armagnac traditionally uses oak from a nearby forest to make casks to age their stuff in to make it more unique.
> 
> Armagnac is usually more robust than cognac and needs more aging time. In summation, young armagnac tastes harsh but older ones age very well and develop significant complexity. Armagnac is not cognac and cannot attain the silkiness that cognac has. It does have its own charms though if you like a more robust drink. I haven't had that much, but if I was going to get into brandy, I would be buying armagnac.


Thanks for the reply! What about the sweetness? Is that typical of armagnacs, or just this bottle?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jwise said:


> Thanks for the reply! What about the sweetness? Is that typical of armagnacs, or just this bottle?


Not sure. The few I've had have been a bit on the full-bodied side and sweetness usually comes with that. On the other hand, Brandies are one of the most adulterated spirits out there next to rum, so if it was a young Brandy (Cognac, Armagnac, whatever) I would suspect added sugar to be the culprit. Don't quote me on this as I'm not sure. Just my gut feeling.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I have had about 2 different brands of Armagnac and never noticed any sweetness, at least to the extent that it was any different from a cognac.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Armagnac is like Brandy except it is made in the Armagnac region the same way Cognac is made in the Cognac region (both are in France BTW). Armagnac is traditionally single distilled instead of double-distilled as is common for most brandies and cognacs. ..........QUOTE]
> 
> Ya beat me to it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Ya beat me to it!


But I could have been misinformed, no?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

No Sir you nailed it 


"Armagnac is traditionally distilled once, which results initially in a less polished spirit than Cognac, where double distillation usually takes place. However, long aging in oak barrels softens the taste and causes the development of more complex flavours and a brown colour.
Aging in the barrel removes a part of the alcohol and water by evaporation and allows more complex aromatic compounds to appear by oxidation, which further improves the flavour. When the alcohol reaches 40%, the Armagnac can be transferred to large glass bottles.

Armagnac is sold under several different classifications, mostly referring to the age of the constituent brandies "in the wood". When brandies of different ages have been blended, the age on the bottle refers to the youngest component. A three star, or "VS," Armagnac is a mix of several Armagnacs that have seen at least two years of aging in wood. For the VSOP, the aging is at least five years; and for XO, at least six. Hors d'âge means the youngest component in the blend is at least ten years old. Older and better Armagnacs are often sold as vintages, with the bottles containing Armagnac from a single year, the year being noted on the bottle."

I agree that a young Armagnac will pair up better with some full bodied smokes.:drinking: 

:rockon:



.


----------

